# ?

## bizness_man

/c???
     .
     ,        :Wow:  
 ?  :yes:

----------


## alz

> ,


     ,  . , , ,          , ,       .

----------

*bizness_man*, 

 . , ,   .

----------

*bizness_man*,     .    .      .    , 200   (   )   . (  , ,   ,    )

----------


## madrih

1.      -  -,    -  
2.       (    ) -   ,    
3.        ,  ,      ,     (-)
4.          ,            ,         
5.          ,       ,    (   )...

 .. -

----------

> 1.      -  -,    -


  - 30 ..  ,    ( )

----------


## paul1414

-   / -

----------

: , ,    -  .(  )

----------

!!!  :yes:

----------


## sema

> !!!


  .

----------


## bizness_man

http://www.mmbank.ru/tarifs/corporate/service_account/
http://www.pr-bank.ru/scdp/page?als=583571
  ...    :Smilie: )         :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## ...

.

----------



----------


## Mason



----------


## bizness_man

.     :Smilie:

----------

,    ...  ,   .       .    .     .    ...

----------


## Omut

, ,    

   -   ,    

,  -   ,     " "

     ,         .

, " " (  )

----------


## Omut

> !!!


  :Big Grin:  




> 


  :Big Grin:  

_  , _ 




> 


............,    ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Mason

*Omut*,   ,      ""

----------


## sema

*Omut*, ,    :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

- !

----------


## Mason

> Omut, ,


       ,     ( )  :Smilie:

----------


## almira

> - !


  !

----------

> ...    .


 .   ,    .  .      .        .  :yes:  
 :Frown:

----------

> .   ,    .  .      .        .


     ....      .        ,     ..

----------


## Simfonia

> ....      .        ,     ..


,   , ,   ...

----------


## Energizer

.       .

----------


## sema

> !


  ! ! 
     ?   ,   ,   ,    . - !  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:     .

----------


## Mela

?     ,    .  ,    ,     . , , ,     ...

----------


## Mela

> 1.      -  -,    -


 .   -, -

----------


## Mela

> *Omut*,   ,      ""


    ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## bizness_man

Omut???    - ...        ...         , -    ...

----------


## ...

> Omut???    - ...        ...         , -    ...


            ,         98,   .         -   .          .       ,

----------


## bizness_man

-       ...       ???     :Smilie:

----------


## Mason

*bizness_man*,     ,      ,  ,         ,  ,   .
:  ,

----------


## bizness_man

,   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Omut

, 

*...* > _            ,         98,   .         -   .          .       ,           _ 

    ,   ,         ,           90-
     (    )    ,
       (  ) (  ),   ,      VIZA  UNION,    (   3-    ,  ),     3    (. )    ,      4    (. )  ,                ,

----------


## bizness_man

:Smilie:

----------


## Tolian

- , ..      4 

    (      )

----------


## Omut

, -

----------


## zas77

,    .    .      .   ?
     ?

----------

,          .   ,    ..
     .  :Wink:           .  :Wink:  -     :Stick Out Tongue: 
  .

----------


## zas77

> .


  ? , ,   *&*   -   :Wink:   :yes:   :Wow:

----------

*zas77*,       :Cool: 
    ,         :Wink:

----------


## zas77

> *zas77*,


 ,   ,       ,    . :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## Maus

,   ... 
 ,     .     .    ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## ROMKA

> ,


  ,       :Wink:

----------


## dr_oplet

" ,      " 

" ,     /".

         --  ,        .  .  :yes:

----------

,      "  ".   .    .     .  ,       .

----------

,      ...  :yes: 
-    ,   10     ...
        ...

----------


## YrYr

-  46-,          ( ) -    .     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## 762

> 


   .   .

   - -.   .  - .
 -  ?  ?!    !
 - -.  .  ...
  -     ,   .
  -  ?!
  ,      
 -   .  " 
"
- - ""? ""?!. -.
 - , , !
  - ...  ,   .
 - ",  !.." () 
  - "...  .." ()  ""
 - , ... -     ?
  -   "    ""
 -   ,  . , ...
 -  ,  ,     .
 -  "" !    !
 - ,  ,     ...
  -     
 -   .
 -      - .
 -     ..
 -   !
 - "     ?!"
 -  , ""...
 -  ,   ! , 
 . !
 - , ? ?
 - , .
 -    "".
 -  , .
 -  .
  -   ...
 -  .
 - -  
 - --!  -! , ***...
  - ",  !   ? ?!!"
 - "   !.." ()   
 -  ,  ,  ...
 - .
 -   ,  .
 -   ...
 -   .
 - , .
- -    
  - , !.. ! -!!!
    -  ,       .

    :









     . , :

 !
1.          .
2.      , ,   .
3.      : "ICICI". !!!

----------

> ?     ,    .


 :

----------


## ..

"   ...  -   )

----------


## dr_oplet

ICICI Bank --         ... .

      -- - GE Money Bank.

----------


## YrYr

> :


    ,      ...     (      ( )).

----------


## 46

> ,      ...     (      ( )).


      ,              .  :Wow:

----------

, , , . - ( ) -  ,     -        -      :Smilie:           .       , ..         .   -  ) , )   )       -        (  , )   ,    ,      :Frown:

----------


## Akul

, ,   --   ...
      ...
           ...

----------


## dura lex

> ..., ..         .   -  ) , )   )       -        (  , )   ,    ,


   -   -  " "?  :Smilie:

----------

!   !  ,        .      50 000 .  -  .     4.          -  -!!!

----------

,       !     . -   , -  ,    ,       .     ,      ,     ,      ,  . !

----------


## dura lex

-    ,  " ". - ,  , ...

,         .   :Big Grin:

----------

.    24,     - (-  300 /.),            30-50 ,     .

----------


## Her_man

> , ,    
>    -   ,    
> ,  -   ,     " "
>      ,         .
> , " " (  )


  ! 
    - .     ?       ,   " "...     -   ,   ...

----------


## dura lex

> ! 
>     - .     ?


   ?




> ,   " "...


  " " -  -  . . .  -.

----------


## Her_man

,           .          . ,      " ",   - " ".  :Smilie: )

  " " -  -  . . .  -.
,    ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irinka

> -, -


,  -         :Smilie:

----------


## Irinka

> " "


  ,      " " .
  ,  .     ,     .              -  .  .         -  ,            ,   ..
        .

----------


## dura lex

.

     ,    ,   46-. ,   ,   ,  .

    -  , ,      . 

 :Frown:

----------


## buharik

> ,    .


      ,     -      .
      ,

----------


## ZloyJohn

,               ?       \   -?

----------


## jjjj

!   :Frown:

----------

2  -    :Smilie:

----------


## dura lex

> ,               ?       \   -?


        - http://www.mibank.ru/

 ,     ,  .  :Frown:

----------


## amd

> .   .
> 
>    - -.   .  - .
>  -  ?  ?!    !
>  - -.  .  ...
>   -     ,   .
>   -  ?!
>   ,      
>  -   .  " 
> ...


 (, !)  . ,    ,   ,     : -....    - (   ,   !)

----------


## amd

> - 30 ..  ,    ( )


-150 +5  ,

----------

, amd , , !  :Big Grin:

----------


## amd

> , amd , , !


,  ?

----------


## Anton

> .   .
> ...
> ....


    .         :Frown: 

  -  8           .
   -,   *-* .

----------

""  .   .          ,        ,    ,      .      ,    ,             .     ,   , .  ,     .    -    ,   ,       .  .      .    ?

----------


## amd

**,    ?    -  ?      ,      .   .    30 ,      .

----------

.  :yes:     ???   :Smilie:  0 ,    .  ?      ?       ,       ...       50           .  - ...     ,     .   ,            .

----------


## amd

> ,


  :Big Grin: 


> 50           .


, .


> ,            .


,   ,  .   ,     (   , )   ,   ,      . 50   .    ,     . , .

----------


## 46

,     .            40    .   ,          .

----------

,  ,      ,        ,   . 
      .   ,             .
 ,    (  )             .  ,          ,   .

----------



----------

http://www.chemexim.ru/  ,    ,     ,    -         -

----------


## amd

> 


, ,   .    ,    , ,  ,  .   :Big Grin:

----------

> , ,   .    ,    , ,  ,  .


   ,    )))

----------


## amd

**, !  , .  ,  ....

----------

.

----------

> **, !  , .  ,  ....


    ???

----------


## s-kop



----------


## amd

> ???


, ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## s-kop

> , ...

----------


## amd

*s-kop*,    **, ?     **,   :Big Grin:

----------


## s-kop



----------

9 .      .     ""     .   ,   !  ,     , ..           .          ,     ,          "        ..." (    ).         . !     .     ,      .        :yes:

----------


## s-kop

> 9 .      .     ""     .   ,   !  ,     , ..           .          ,     ,          "        ..." (    ).         . !     .     ,      .


,   -           ,         .            .

----------

> ,   -           ,         .            .


  ,    "" :Wink:

----------


## s-kop

> ,    ""


   ,        .    ..       :Smilie:

----------


## AVK

"" -   -       ,   .  -       - -  -      .     !   -,         -   - ,     .        -     . ,        - -     "" -       -     "".    .........  ( ),  -    50000000   . -   -  .      -         -    ...........

----------

> "" -   -       ,   .  -       - -  -      .     !   -,         -   - ,     .        -     . ,        - -     "" -       -     "".    .........  ( ),  -    50000000   . -   -  .      -         -    ...........


       .            -    /      %% ,   +               , .,   % ,        . ,   )))

----------


## Maxlok



----------


## wilyamych

!

----------


## FREAK

)

----------

: , .
 -

----------


## pehota

.      .   . . ,       ?     -  ,     ""   "".      .

----------


## dura lex

> .


 ,   ,    -?

----------


## pehota

-    ,   ?

P.S.  ... -   . ,      .

----------


## dura lex

> -    ,   ?


 !      ""   .   ,    " "... ... "" ...




> P.S.  ... -   . ,      .


 - -    .     ...

----------


## Dena

> P.S.  ... -   . ,      .


    .

----------

" " :Smilie:     ,    ,         , ..  ""  ,    !!!!!!!!!!21 !!!!    !!!!!!!!!!!!(       ,   !!!!!)

----------


## dura lex

,     -      -  -.  :Smilie:

----------

> "" -   -       ,   .  -       - -  -      .     !   -,         -   - ,     .        -     . ,        - -     "" -       -     "".    .........  ( ),  -    50000000   . -   -  .      -         -    ...........


 -  ... ,  ...,   ,     , , 2-3     ...    ...       ...        ,   .
    ,  ,  .

----------


## Dena

> !!!!!!!!!!21 !!!!    !!!!!!!!!!!!(


,   ,       ,     ,      :Frown:

----------

> ,   ,       ,     ,


     .     -.          .   ,   ,        .          D,   .

----------


## Dena

> .     -.          .   ,   ,        .          D,   .


 ??   ??!!!     ..  :yes:

----------


## STRATOR

,         ?      - ,   -      100 . ..  .

----------

> ,         ?      - ,   -      100 . ..  .


- , ""  ... :Frown:

----------


## dura lex

> ,         ?      - ,   -      100 . ..  .


      " "...     ,      .

----------

-
    ,    ,  .  
-            -   ,       -        .    , ,  ,   .     ,  .
   ,         ,           :Stick Out Tongue: 
    -  .
 -  ,   
    -   ,   ,   - .     ,    -   .

----------


## cep

"".
  - 100 .  .
  .       ,   .
- ,  (  80%     :-))       ,    .

----------

,     (       ?),    **  :
 :
             ,       (      6 ,    ),    ""   (    ).   .     .     ,       .    .         (9 ), , ,     :Big Grin:  
            - .  , ,   .   . *-* 600 .  ,   ,  .   -  .          .   8 .   ().
**  -  (0,5%  ),  ( ,     ).  (8 .),        ,        .  ,  " "      . ..        ,   ,    ,     ( )    .    ,         " ".
                 .    ,   .

----------


## STRATOR

2,5 ,    ,       ,  ,  , ,   ,  ""    .

----------

> 


 !      ?     !  !      .       . :Razz:       !!!     -!!!

----------

> -       ...       ???


 " ".  !         .     .     .    .  ,   ! http://www.slavcred.ru/  :yes:

----------


## Larik



----------

> -  46-,          ( ) -    .     ,


     3   .   , ,      . !  ,             !     !

----------

> 


 ? :Hmm:

----------


## VictorSve

.  -' (   )  .   (  ).  -    . 
1. - - .     .       . 
2.       .     .     ,  ,     -.    -  .
3.        .  -    .  ,     ,    .
  .  .    ,   )

----------


## cep

.   -.




> .  .    ,   )

----------


## AVK

, "",      -     -  100          ,      ,   0,2  /  0.5   - , ,  -           . ,      -

----------


## STRATOR

.  -     ,  .     ,    . 
  -   2   ,    ,    .     !
    24  ,     ,     .

----------


## Nataljok

!
      .
 ,      ,   5000 .    . ... !!!       (      ).           . ,    ,      ,   ,         ,    .         ,       . .       :    ,   ,   ? : ,  .
          .     ,      .     . 
    ?        ? ,        ??? !

----------


## matveeva28

.    2000  .  -   ,    ... ,      .  :Wink:  ,   .    ""   .    (, , )-  .

----------

-    !
 (.) -  ,       8 (   .)
 (  )      "",     !

----------

> .    2000  .  -   ,    ... ,      .  ,   .    ""   .    (, , )-  .


    (((

----------

> (((


 :EEK!:  ?  ?

----------


## Olani

( "").    -!  .           -, ..   ,      ( ),       .   .  .

----------

> ?  ?

----------

> ( "").    -!  .           -, ..   ,      ( ),       .   .  .


   ? ,   ?

----------


## Olani

> ? ,   ?


       .        .          .      .            .       .                  . 
   ,      .

----------

> *Olani*  .


 !    ???
  ,      !
       "": "  ,   / 	
50 .  ,  .. "... "" :Smilie:        "" :Smilie:

----------


## amd

> ""       ""


 .     ,     ,    ,    .  :Big Grin:

----------

> .     ,     ,    ,    .


 ,   :Smilie:

----------


## UrKit

,         ,       ,     ,      .

----------


## amd

> ,


,     ?    ,     :Wink:

----------


## Olani

> !    ???
>   ,      !
>        "": "  ,   / 	
> 50 .  ,  .. "... ""       ""


  .     ,       -    400?            ?     ,         . ,     ...      ()      . 
   -     ...    )))

----------


## AVK

=          ( "").    -!  =

      , :
1.     - ,     -
2.   20 
3.  / 0,5%,  - 1%,  - 2%
4. - - 1200    400 
-

----------

> .     ,       -    400?


     ...
-   	250 . 
-       	250 .
-    ,       	3000 .
-         ,  ... ( )
-       	200 .
 ..
    ???????

,     ""   "".    ,         ,    ,         .

----------

> ,         . ,     ...      ()      . 
>    -     ...    )))


  :Smilie: 
     .     "".   :Smilie:

----------


## Molotok76

-    -?

----------

.           .   -,    ,     .  ,    ,     ? ? ?,        (*?*(?.         / -    .

----------


## zorro_z

. -      ?

----------


## 88

,     , ,   ......  .   ,  ,     46 .....   (   )        .   ,         ,  46  ,    ,  .    ,        ,     ...   .

----------


## 88



----------


## zas77

> 46


     ,    .
 .   .

----------


## zorro_z

"  " -    .       -     -   , !   .    ?

----------


## STRATOR

,  ,     -       , -,   2  .

----------


## dura lex

> ,  ,     -       , .


  " "  .

----------

=+.

----------


## Kroki

! - -    ""?   7

----------


## Doggo

,   .  0%

----------

" "
:
-       
-    - 
-  
- ()  ,    !
-   !
-    
:
-  -.    ,   ,    !
-     (  )
-

----------


## STRATOR

-   ?

----------

> -   ?


   .
       ( 8,   - ,  )
   ,   :Smilie: 
  .  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexMen

"  "?
     ,   ... .

    ,      :
  - !
  - !
 300 ./.
   100 ./. (     )
 - 8 .
  . (  ) - .

:  -   ,   .
 .

----------


## Rabinzon

24 -   .           .    .     .
   , ,    . 
    , ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## cep

*AlexMen*
     ?       .       .  .

*Rabinzon*
    ,    .

----------


## Strannik999

> "  " -    .       -     -   , !   .    ?


  .          .   ,      .    .

----------


## Gedonist

.           .     ,      ,    .     15 .,  25,        300   "  ",   .  : "  - - 150 /,  - - 300, **  - ."    . 
   ,       -    ..       .
          ?

----------


## dura lex

> ?


   .         .

----------


## Gedonist

> .         .


  ,     -    ?     -

----------


## cep

.

----------

> ,     -    ?     -


,  (   ),   ! (        -   ).  .      .  :Smilie:

----------


## dura lex

.

----------


## Yori

, , -    " " ,     ?   ?     ..?

----------


## boroday

-    .   .

----------


## AVK

> ,  (   ),   ! (        -   ).  .      .


   -  ?  ,  ,        ,      500   ,       2006     "  "    :Big Grin:      ,      !!!!      ....     :Wink:

----------


## AVK

> -    .   .


 ,   -        ,  ,          ,   ,        ,    ,    ....- :Big Grin: 

     ,      .

----------


## Gedonist

,   ,  - .   :     ,  -.  :    ! =) 
          ,  .     .

----------


## dura lex

> ,  - .   :     ,  -.  :    ! =)


       .  :Smilie: 

 ,    .

     -     .

----------


## AviaNavigator

> " "
> :


   500 ./.    -,      ?

----------


## Dimitrius

-, :
 -  


    ....

----------


## zZIziTop

-,       (    )  ,     ..     , ,  (  )(  =    )  (  ) (    24,     ,     ).    (          ,   (     ,   100 ..,       ))
       (     $),     (   ,        ).

    (    10-20$  )     !

        2009.    20-200 . .    ,      .
 .    ,         08.    09.
P.S.  ,   ,    ( )

----------

-  (  . )    ,          ,  " " .
   -  ,      ,       .   -  .    ,     - .
      -  !

----------


## zorro_z

? , ,  ?      ?

----------


## .

,        .
          .

----------


## amd

*.*,  .   ,   . , ,  .

----------

:


  () -     ,   .
  -      .     "",      100%   .  -    .  :Dezl: 
       15-00,   ,      .   ,      " "   .  :Hmm: 


  ,   ,     ,    :Frown: 

24 ()
   !    ,      ,     ,      ,  -  0.  :Wow: 


  - -      .   ! :yes:     19-00!  :Big Grin:    -  ,  ,     .    ""  "" -  15 .    -  !  :yes:

----------


## ratislav

( ) .        24

----------


## AlexMen

**,  ,   !
   ,    .       , ...

  -  -. ,    20.000 ( ) ,          .     :Smilie:

----------


## liros

.       -24.   .  .      .     .             .     .     . -24    500          .     -    .     .  ,       .   :yes:

----------

-    24 -  8 ,     .    ,    -     -     ,          :Frown:      -      2 ,   :Frown:

----------


## ..

24  , 8 -  ,    2 ,    !    24    ,    !  :Smilie:

----------


## ..

,      ,     ,     .?(  -, ,  24  ).

----------


## vollirik

?       ,      ,      .

----------


## Ducha

- ?  !!))

----------


## AVK

> - ?  !!))


         -  1500,  1600  , 20  , 170  50   , 0,5   /   2,5  11%    -     ?

----------


## ylla

> (.) -  ,       8 (   .)
>  (  )      "",     !


      ,    . ,   .       ?

----------


## liros

.    . .   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Mih@lich

,           .    , ..      .

----------

!

.,       . 
     /,      (  )     ( ,  )? 
   ,      /  , ?
       :       /    +3% .

   ...
.

----------


## AviaNavigator

> /,      (  )


 




> ,      /  , ?


  ,   ,    .

----------


## amd

> /  , ?


  ,    .    .  .


> :       /    +3% .


 , 3%,    .

----------

!   !
  ,  ,     (-  )  . ,       /.
  -   /     ,   ?

----------

-   /     ,   ?[/QUOTE]


   ,  .   ,  ! :Smilie:

----------

!    500      .  ,    ,  !     !  :yes:

----------


## ..

> !    500      .  ,    ,  !     !


        ?     ,  ....

----------


## ..

> ,   ,    .


       -      ....

----------


## AviaNavigator

> -      ....


  , 




> -   /     ,   ?


  ,   ,   . . , .9,   .

----------


## ..

> ,


 -    ,

----------


## AviaNavigator

> -    ,


,    !

----------


## ..

> ,    !


   ? ...         ...        ....

----------

> .,       . 
>      /,      (  )     ( ,  )?


      / -

----------

> / -


 !

   ?

----------


## cep

> !
> 
>    ?


   .   -.

----------


## Brokkoli

!
       ,        -?

----------


## Valkirya

, !       ,     ,        ))) ,      /    .    ,  (, ,    ), ,      ,  -   (      ,          ).

----------


## cep

- ? ;-)

P.S.        .




> ,  -   (      ,          ).

----------


## Valkirya

,     28 ,     . ,         ?   .   -       ?

----------


## .2009

,  ,    ......      ,        ......

----------


## cep

-        .       ,     -       :-)

----------


## dr_oplet

,     .       .  -- .     ,      ,     .

----------


## cep

> ,     .


 ,        ?;-)

----------


## dr_oplet

--      .     .

----------


## sema

> ,     28 ,     . ,         ?   .


        ?))     .

----------


## O

,    ? :Smilie:     ?

----------


## AVK

,  - ,     ,      ,       ,     ...   -   ,   ....    "" - ,   .

----------


## O

*AVK*, ,       .     ,     ,      ?

----------


## iMike_R

+ ,   /    -?
 -  (    /),    - ...

----------

> + ,   /    -?
>  -  (    /),    - ...


     ,        -   ,   - -   ,  - 20

----------


## svsan

> ,


,

----------


## iMike_R

/    -?

    -       (((

----------

,    .

----------


## Ir4a

.     / , ..  ,          .  ...     ,    ,        . ?    :       /,  , ,  .   ,         , ..   "   " -   .        300000 - -,   .         (      ).   ,     ,     .     :   ,     +     ,    ,        ,      - . 
     ,            :         .
      - , , .       "   ",    .  ,       .  ,      ,     .        :        .   -  -.          .  ,     ,      .       , ,     .

----------

,   ,   -    .   ?  ?

----------


## cep

? -

----------


## Mysea

.   ,      . ,   -,  ,          .     .      -   ,       .      - ,  ,     ,  . ,         ,      ?

----------


## Catrock

.    ,    .           .

----------


## Ir4a

,     - - " !". (  . "",  )  ,       ,   ,       - ,  ,    .

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

-.
  14.00,    -   .     13.59 -   ,   . 
        .
        (            ).
     !

----------


## alex-msk

?

----------

-.  - .  , ...

----------

-    :Smilie:

----------


## roman anatolevich

-   ,  .

----------


## yzoom

> -   ,  .


  !  :Wink:

----------

- , ,

----------


## yzoom

- .
     -  .
              .      -    ?

----------


## AVK

(  8)   . ,  ,      ,    ,    ,     ,         . , ,       .  , ,    , ,   ,    .             ..    .     
#    1590 ;
#      - On-line   *2390* ;
#     18 ;
#  e-token  1 500    ;

----------


## Gatta

, .  -,   ,       .

----------


## AVK

, ,  ,     ?
 /      * 	2 000 .

----------


## Gatta

O_o ? 1380  500    /,      . 12,5  ...      ?

----------


## AVK

1.1.2.1. 	 /      ,  ,          -  / " -* 	500 . .
    - .
     .  -      . -   ,    , ,  .

----------


## vzhik777

!   :Wow:

----------


## terrain

.   ,    - (500-700   ).
  .   . !

----------


## olgasl

> ?


 .         .  .     600 .   200 , 200  ,  200     .      200 / .,          -  .   ,        ,    .

----------


## Meronix

(    )        ..

----------


## Cordy

.  500 .  -,  ,.

----------


## kolibri_t

,    (     ),        ,     (   ,   ,       ).      ,  .   :  ,  ,    , .      ,

----------


## 16

....      ..        .      ...  -   .

----------


## Mihajlo

> ,   ,


, .

----------


## Strannik999

> , .


 ?)))) 
PS   * Mihajlo* *kolibri_t
*   )

PPS

----------


## Andrey356

,     ,

----------

, /   -,   ,  ,     790, (  590),   ,    .          /      300.000

----------


## .

** ,   ,       ,

----------

,  "       "

----------


## lutovat

> -.
>   14.00,    -   .     13.59 -   ,   . 
>         .
>         (            ).
>      !


      ,   .   ?
   ? -,   . ?

----------


## Wandererrrr

""! 
  ,   ,   !
       .

----------


## zas77

> *bizness_man*,     .    .      .    , 200   (   )   .


    - ,     500 .  .     .
      ?

----------


## Synergenta

2   (    ) -  ! :Good:   -,  ,      :Girl In Love: , ,  ,  -  ,      :yes:  
     -   :Nea:     ,  - ,  (     )    5700,    .    .
     . -  !
    5           (    ).          !

----------


## alex-msk

> - ,     500 .  .     .
>       ?


 ,     (25/)  -




> Andrey356
>            ,     ,


-???     -   /?      ???

     ,    .,  -    ..         .  . -  .   ,   ,        ...
,      ,    ,     (    -  )    -    .        ,         ...

----------

